# recruitment agencies specialising in the Events Industry



## Fabienne1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I am hoping to obtain some advise. I have just moved to Hong Kong after spending several years in london working in Events Sales at one of london's major museums.

I am struggling to find recruitment agencies specialising in the Events Industry in Hong Kong. If you know of any, I would be very grateful to hear from you.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Fabienne1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping to obtain some advise. I have just moved to Hong Kong after spending several years in london working in Events Sales at one of london's major museums.
> 
> ...


contact Imagine HK they are in the Wanchai are of the island. The MD is an old pal of mine, but I think he's up in Shanghai now, so you'll have to check who's running the HK office. you can get the address from their website.


----------



## Fabienne1 (Apr 2, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> contact Imagine HK they are in the Wanchai are of the island. The MD is an old pal of mine, but I think he's up in Shanghai now, so you'll have to check who's running the HK office. you can get the address from their website.


Many thanks for your replay, that's very helpful. I will definitely contact Imagine Asia Pacific shortly.


----------

